# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dreaming while awake - Varsity

## Dream Guide Team

*Dreaming while awake**Varsity*Accessible to everyone, *lucid dreaming* holds the key to a world where anything is possible. We've seen *lucid dreaming* creatively explored in the hits Inception and Waking Life. What is it exactly and how can the average person learn this skill? *...*Slice of Life: Be creative with your *dreaming*Republican & Herald*all 2 news articles »*

----------


## Ermac

You can dream while awake, just deprive yourself of sleep for 4 - 6 days and you will start dreaming while being awake 

Side - Effects:
Go Crazy
Irreversible Damage
Might hurt/kill yourself from the images produced
Death

----------

